# Questions!



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, I am brand new here. I have never owned a hedgehog but I plan to get one in the next few months and I'm doing a lot of research to make sure my hedgie is as happy and healthy as he/she can be. 
All questions are about the c&c cages.
- First of all, I don't know how those go together at all, and have never seen them in person, so how do you open them? (Might sound like a stupid question, sorry.) 
- Secondly, do your hedgehogs head/legs ever get caught in them? Or do they try to climb the sides?
- Another thing, what would you use to line the bottom before you put in the fleece blanket?
- And one thing I've noticed is a lot of you don't have litter boxes.. do your hedgehogs not use them? And if they do, what would be the best way to go about making a litter box?
- What should the temperature be in my hedgie's cage? I have read on a different site that as long as I'm comfortable without a sweater they would be fine (68-80 degrees).. but I've read conflicting things on this site. What would be ideal?

Thanks in advance for the answers that I desperately need.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I cannot help you one little bit: I don't have a C&C, Snarf is litter-trained and I use the very warm apartment heating. No help here! :lol: 

Just wanted to say welcome, though, and congrats on choosing to get a hedgie. We will be waiting patiently with you for him/her to arrive. I think it will be a boy.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. I think it will probably be a boy too. I originally wanted a girl. But I'm not going to be picky.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

haleylove said:


> Okay, I am brand new here. I have never owned a hedgehog but I plan to get one in the next few months and I'm doing a lot of research to make sure my hedgie is as happy and healthy as he/she can be.
> All questions are about the c&c cages.
> - First of all, I don't know how those go together at all, and have never seen them in person, so how do you open them? (Might sound like a stupid question, sorry.)
> - Secondly, do your hedgehogs head/legs ever get caught in them? Or do they try to climb the sides?
> ...


Welcome to HHC

Temperature should be 73F to 80F nothing below 73F as it will cause hibernation which is deadly. I recommend 75-80F as most hedgehogs like it warmer than 73F.

Some hedgehogs can be litter trained and others not. To try to litter train you pick up the poop and place it in the litter box, the hedgehog may catch on that it should be going in the litter box and some will not. Also a lot of hedgehogs go only on their wheel or the litter tray under their wheel, they train themselves to do this most often. You can use the ferret size litter box from pets stores or a plastic box or tray. For litter you can use yesterdays news or paper towel.

C & C(cube & coroplast) cages are fairly easy to put together, you use zip ties to join the metal grids together. then you cut your coroplast for the bottom of the cage and also for all sides up 8 inches, this prevents climbing.

Hopes that helps


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

That does help. Thank you.


----------

